# What is your best EMS joke?



## willbeflight (Nov 15, 2009)

Three nurses are walking along the beach  when they find an old lamp. One of the 
nurses rubs the lamp and out pops a genie! "For freeing me, I'll give each of you one 
wish," annouces the genie. The first nurse says, "I want to be twice as smart as I am 
now, that way I'll be a better nurse." The genie puts his hand to his temple and 
concentrates, then smiles and says, "It is done." The second nurse declares, "Well, I 
want to be ten times as smart!" Again, the genie concentrates and then says, "It is 
done." The third nurse, not to be outdone, asks, "Can you make me one hundred times 
smarter than I am now?" The genie puts his hand to his temple, then pauses and askes 
the third nurse, "Are you sure you want to be a paramedic?"


----------



## firecoins (Nov 15, 2009)

One word...Transcare


----------



## JonTullos (Nov 15, 2009)

I heard that Emergystat  was a pretty good EMS joke. ;-)


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 16, 2009)

*Most moulage, and CPR that lasts over ten minutes without defib and a pulse.*

Two Nebraska EMT's roll up code 1 to a police officer standing by a man sitting on the curb with disheveled clothes and hair. The officer says "Mr. Harry Johnson here says he is not publicly intoxicated," (Mr Johnson is nodding ponderously), and so not a danger to himself or others".
One EMT is taking Mr J's vitals and avoiding his breath, which reeks of booze and the usual aldehydes of a multi-day bender.
"Officer, I am not intoxicated!" he expounds.
The policeman squats down by him and puts a hand on his sholder (as full arm's reach). "OK Harry. What day of the week is it?".

"Uh...Friiiiiday? FRIDAY". 
"Right. What is your address?".
"Um..2323, no, 2323 Robinwood Lane, Omaha, Nebraska.".
"OK, same as your license. Where are you?".
"Omaha!"

The officer gently turns Harry's shoulder so he can see that he has been snoozing on the lawn of the imposing state capitol in Lincoln.







:wacko:"Oooooooooooooooohhh.....". Harry said as the officer helped him into the ambuance where he lay down and promptly fell asleep.


(True story).


----------



## 95EMT (Nov 17, 2009)

willbeflight said:


> Three nurses are walking along the beach  when they find an old lamp. One of the
> nurses rubs the lamp and out pops a genie! "For freeing me, I'll give each of you one
> wish," annouces the genie. The first nurse says, "I want to be twice as smart as I am
> now, that way I'll be a better nurse." The genie puts his hand to his temple and
> ...






Lol, I started cracking up sitting in class.


----------



## nomofica (Nov 17, 2009)

95EMT said:


> Lol, I started cracking up sitting in class.



Haha me too. A got a couple funny looks.


----------

